

Show HN: Education startup with note-taking collaboration - vladaionescu
http://www.indiegogo.com/jotpot

======
fudged71
In university now, I've wanted this for a long time. It would be fantastic to
have a group of friends in the same classes who each have assigned roles for
capturing different parts of the lectures to help each other learn. Someone to
draw the diagrams, someone to record the audio and set tags/timestamps with
the notes, and others to transcribe and condense the lecture notes into
notebooks, study guides, cheat sheets, and flash cards. I'm really curious if
this platform can make a difference in education.

In higher education, collaboration of LaTeX writing can save a whole lot of
time, which is why I was really excited when sharelatex.com came around.

~~~
vladaionescu
The team of colleagues use case sounds interesting.

We're quite at the beginning right now and we try to focus on very specific
burning pains; but in the future some of these things could become part of the
product - if there is significant demand for them.

------
rohamg
Smart idea but some of the exiting note sharing platforms have been heading
this way too. Interesting to see if an indiegogo funded startup can keep up.

------
mmacieq
The idea is cool but the execution is even better. From what I saw the
prototype itself is pretty awesome. Can't wait for a complete product.

------
ricksta
Whats wrong with Google docs?

~~~
vladaionescu
Google Docs is really awesome, and I use it every day.

But the key difference is that JotPot is made especially for students - so it
does things like automatically sharing the slides with everyone taking the
same course and sorting your notes by subject.

------
biaanghel
I find this interesting and really useful too!

------
cristinar
Great idea! Hopefully you will succeed!

